# Sex Dreams



## Sad_in_NY (Jun 23, 2010)

To All:

Do you have sexually related/explicit dreams? Are they that different from reality? And do you share them with your partner? 

This morning I woke to a recall of a very explicit sexual dream involving my wife. When we getting ready for showers to start our days I said to her "Hey, I had an amazing sexual dream about us last night" I saw her physically cringe a little, then I asked "I guess you don't want to hear about it?" she said "not really..." 

What gives????


----------



## rainbows (Jun 29, 2010)

I love sex dreams...it's been a while since I've had one unfortunately. I don't know why your wife cringed...I personally would LOVE if my DH told me about his dreams. Maybe when she's "in the mood" she'll be more interested.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chet8625 (Jul 13, 2010)

She cringed because she probably thought you wanted some in the shower.

I have had plenty of sexually explicit dreams. Mostly heterosexual, some homosexual. 

In reality, dreams are nothing but pieces of your subconscious being knitted together in random fashion. Why else would I dream about having sex with a co-worker on my in-laws lawn? It was just two pieces of info stuck in my brain that were patched together at that time.

Keep them to yourself if wifey doesn't get into dreams.


----------



## Sad_in_NY (Jun 23, 2010)

Chet8625 said:


> She cringed because she probably thought you wanted some in the shower.
> 
> I have had plenty of sexually explicit dreams. Mostly heterosexual, some homosexual.
> 
> ...


I think your advice is more accurate, she didn't cringe for fear of intimacy, with 2 little ones we have a very set schedule in the AM and I was on my out the door. There was "no chance for romance".


----------

